# Free Games Needed for Sony Ericsson W300i



## satyamy (Aug 26, 2006)

Hi 
can anybody tell me some source to download free games for Sony Ericsson W300i, so that i can download in PC and than transfer it to Cell


----------



## dreams (Aug 27, 2006)

try www.zedge.net.. it has goooood themes and games..awesome site


----------



## Pathik (Aug 27, 2006)

Getjar.com


----------



## satyamy (Aug 28, 2006)

Thanks Friends


----------



## sarvanan (Aug 29, 2006)

can i use the same site for N70 too .......?????????


----------



## pforester (Sep 15, 2006)

Check out *www.mobilerated.com

Has games for almost all phones that support Java (most do).  You can download directly to your phone or via your PC.


----------



## mickeytwist (Jan 3, 2008)

do you need to do firmware upgrades with this model cause im thinking about getting it and ive seen somethings written that suggest that it has issues? if it does and anyone else has that issue i found something for that but doesn't seem too up-to-date * Sony Ericsson W300i *


----------



## donkykongg (Apr 10, 2008)

hey these mobile phone games might help you, i cant guarentee that they will work but hey giv em a go
*www.techagesite.com/Free_mobile_games2.htm


----------

